# vertical vs. horizontal



## h0710 (Jan 7, 2010)

Are some meats better to smoke in an upright (vertical) smoker?  Or is this just a personal preference?


----------



## coyote (Jan 7, 2010)

well sausages , hams, jerky hung in the vertical would be better I would think. I own one vertical and have yet to use it. just have to get some things done so that I can.
I have always thought that the vertical works better. look at the UDS they have been winning at comps with the chicken cooked in them.But, I think personal preference plays a big part also. plus you place meats so the one that will drip juices will drip on things below to enhance flavors.
peppers or a wonderfull thing to put on the bottom, let juices hit em while they take on a smoke flavor. the use in other dishes. tasty peppers they become.

are you buying one of the two shown? and I am sure others will chime in on what is better as a smoker.


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's a matter of personal preference more than anything. Logistics also come into play (how much room do you have, what type of heat source, predominant meat you're going to cook, etc.). Ideally, make room for one of each.

*WARNING!!!!!!!!!*
Buying more than one smoker can cause a severe disorder to develop within your person. It is a combination of psychological and physiological conditions known as *MSD* (Multiple Smoker Disorder). MSD is uncureable and is highly contagious. One must be very careful or he/she will easily succumb to this disorder. There is no known treatment except for cooking for oneself, family, and friends. In extreme cases, MSD sufferers have been known to smoke food for total strangers to alleviate symptoms of the disease.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 7, 2010)

I always like to do my meat smokin from the horizontal position and not the vertical.  That is why I chose the MES I only have to be vertical about 25% of the time and can get back into the horizontal recliner miller time position faster than most smokers.


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 7, 2010)

I have 2 of each, they all have there place in life


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 7, 2010)

So thats whats wrong with me!!!!! the wife has been tring to figure it out for years now. I have 3 smokers so I sure that makes it even worst. Does having 2 reguler grill manke it even more serious. Ok that does it I;m going to the butcher and see if I can get some pills for that too. I take enough now another few won't hurt anything. Oh the answer to your question is it' a personally and i have 3 vertical smokers.


----------

